# The long awaited pickup



## Mew

Today I'm going to be heading out to Ohio to pick up James! I can't wait! My appointment is at 3PM, and right now it's almost 9AM. It's a 2 hour drive there, so I'm probably going to leave around 12-1PM. I'll post pictures and tell you guys how the ride went, and what it was like where I picked him up at! If you guys want me to tell you anything else, let me know.~


----------



## shetland

Let me see. what do I want to know........EVERYTHING!


----------



## Mew

xD Haha. I hope he'll be alright since it's a 2 hour drive back. I hope I'll be okay as well. I get car sick. Not the puking kind, just the really icky feeling kind. @[email protected] It may be 2 hours for James, but 4 for me. e-e Lol.


----------



## pugnacious

How exciting !

I also get the icky kind of car sickness if Im not doing the driving, its horrible. Am sure the distraction of your new baby will help keep your mind off it !!

Hope all goes well !

Catherine


----------



## Mew

Thank you! :3


----------



## hercsmom

You must be so excited, congratulations! Can't wait to see pics of little James


----------



## Mew

Thank you! Yes, I'm very exited! :3
Ahh, I'm just so eager to go. xD


----------



## susanaproenca

That's awesome, can't wait to hear about James!


----------



## MissC

Are you there yet?
Are you there yet?

Still waiting here...need updates and pics, please.


----------



## Mew

Nope, we're leaving soon though! >w<
It's almost 11AM here, and we're leaving maybe around 12! :3


----------



## Mew

Update: **We're leaving in 35 minutes!! :3**


----------



## LarryT

The waiting is killing me!


----------



## Mew

Same here. We should be leaving VERY soon.
My mom said in a few minutes. 

It feels so good to buy something all on your own. xD I even have to pay for the gas.


----------



## ehanton

Good luck!! He looks adorable  Let us know how it goes, I am really interested in getting a baby from Gail Dick so make sure to give a review!


----------



## Mew

Alrighty, will do! 

WE'RE LEAVING NOW! 
Talk to you all soon!~


----------



## Quilled1

aw, I was gonna tell you about how awesome ginger pills are for car sickness....

Oh well, Yay for you!!! Can't wait to see him!


----------



## PJM

I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## pugnacious

OooOooooo... Is 6pm here now, watchin footie in pub and awaiting hubby, SO, will most likely be in bed when new news is posted so will have to play catch up tomorow !!

V excited !

Catherine


----------



## MissC

It's only 3:30Pm...she had better not wait too long before posting an update... :twisted:


----------



## cylaura

Awwww have fun! I remember how excited I was to pick up my hedgie from the breeder. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Mew

James is here!  Right now I'm going to let him relax for a bit, then I'll take some pictures.


----------



## MissC

That's all you're going to tell us?? C'mon...details...details...


----------



## Mew

Well, once we got there, we walked in and two other customers were there as well. They bought two hedgies. x3 Gail told us how to handle our hedgehogs, and gave us a chance to hold a few. I instantly fell in love with James. xD

Here he was on the ride home:


----------



## LarryT

Aww so cute!


----------



## Nancy

Awww, he is adorable.


----------



## Quilled1

Yay! He's precious.
More pics plz!


----------



## PJM

He's all tuckered out! Sweet hedgie. Can't wait to hear more about him! Glad he's home safe.


----------



## MissC

YAY!!! He's SO teeny and cute!!!

I am SO excited for you both!!


----------



## pugnacious

So glad all went ok. He just looks gorgeous all snuggled up there, bless !


----------



## shetland

A sweet baby angel in his little blanket.


----------



## Mew

I'm uploading a video I recorded last night of him exploring his cage for the first time after he awoke. It seems like the tube I bought him is his favorite thing in there because every time check on him, he's either inside of it sleeping, self anointing, or sniffing it from the outside. xD Here's a picture of him in it:








This morning I was holding him and he pooped all over my hand. :S Smelly! Lol, the poor guy must still be pretty stressed from the move.


----------



## Kenzi

Mew said:


> This morning I was holding him and he pooped all over my hand. :S Smelly! Lol, the poor guy must still be pretty stressed from the move.


Congrats on getting to bring home James!

Little ones poo all the time, especially right after they are woken up/first being handled, so its totally normal.

Can't wait to see the vid


----------



## Mew

Thanks.  Yeah, I figured. What age do they normally grow out of being pooping machines? x3


----------



## MissC

Mew said:


> Thanks.  Yeah, I figured. What age do they normally grow out of being pooping machines? x3


Around 3-6.

Years...not months. :lol:


----------



## Nebular

Aw, cute little guy.  Better get used to being an outhouse for a little while. Norman finally stopped when he was about 11 weeks old.


----------



## Mew

Oh dang. xD

Here's the video:


----------



## Kenzi

Mila and Ebba both really started to gain control of their bowels when they were about 9-10 weeks old. (When I handled them they wouldn't go on me right away). Also, Mila began to go to her litter box to poo when she was about 9 weeks old. Ebba isn't quite as reliable about using her litter box yet (she is 13 weeks old) but at least she isn't pooping/peeing under her liner! (she is a liner diver  )

But most hedgies still will poo when first handled, and I can always count on Ebba to pee/poo as soon as I set her down in her playpen. 

Cute little bugger! I love to see hedgies in action  Does he frequently scratch like that? what size flying saucer did you get?


----------



## LarryT

So sweet!  That little leg is just a blur he's scratching so fast. :lol:
Hope it's just an itch!


----------



## Mew

It's a 12" Saucer. :3
He hasn't itched since then.


----------



## Kenzi

Mew said:


> It's a 12" Saucer. :3
> He hasn't itched since then.


Great  did he use the wheel last night?

Congrats again  he is so cute.


----------



## Mew

Yep! He sure did. He only went on it twice; once last night and once this morning. He was on for a few minutes each time.

Thanks


----------



## MissC

SO cute! Snarf absolutely loved his first PVC tube...lived in it. I didn't think it could possibly be comfortable...hard plastic???...so I put a few fleece strips in it...Snarf fired them out of there so **** fast!! Then he stomped around and glared at me, then went into the other entrance to make sure I hadn't messed with both ends...then parked himself in there for good. :lol: 

He evetually chose his fleece bag (aka 'Linus' cuz it's very much a security blankie) over the PVC...thank God...pretty tough to get him out of there! He would wedge his feet and butt in and he wouldn't even roll out...little rotter.


----------



## Mew

xD Awww! Lol, James hasn't touched his sleeping bag since he got out of it after he woke up from being brought home.


----------



## cylaura

Eeep! So cute! I'm so happy for you and glad he's settling in well. 

I put a PVC tube in Liam's cage and for a week or so, I thought he didn't like it, because I never saw him in it. That is, until I went to clean out his cage, and I saw that the inside was covered with pee. :shock: Hedgies. The things they do when we're not looking.


----------



## ehanton

Aww hes adorable! He looks like a happy little guy, congrats  The poops-on-hands are little gifts from them to you, it means he loves you really!


----------



## PJM

James is adorable! That little back leg can sure go! What a cutie!

Glad he's home!


----------



## Mew

He's been itching again. I believe it's from his quilling though.


----------



## Kenzi

Mew said:


> He's been itching again. I believe it's from his quilling though.


The way he scratched in the video, he was scratching his ear.. when my girls scratched from discomfort of quills, they were scratching their quills carefully. (like a few kicks, then readjusting and shaking, then a few more, not all in a row like James did).

If you're worried about mites, try taking a dark sock or something with some texture and rubbing it around his quills. then put it closely under a bright light and if the white flakes move then James has mites


----------



## Nancy

The black cloth trick is very inconclusive. If the flakes move then yes he does have mites but if they don't move it doesn't mean he doesn't have mites. 

If he does have mites, he will be scratching very frequently.


----------



## Mew

Well he scratches a couple of times in one sitting; so if he scratched once, he has to a couple more times, then it happens again maybe half way through the day or more.


----------



## Quilled1

I think the scratching may have to do with the new environment. When I got Emma home I thought she was scratching quite a bit (rapidly behind the ear) and I started to get a little worried. In the weeks since she's all but stopped with no physical signs of discomfort or injury.


----------



## Mew

He's been settling in alright.  He's still a bit jumpy (huffing up when you try to pick him up / go near him), but he's getting better. :3 I took a picture of him walking on my desk and he looks so cute. x3


----------



## PJM

Awwwwe!! He's so tiny! SO CUTE!!


----------



## MissC

OH. MY. GOD. :shock: 
Far too much cuteness...he's so teeny and sweet and cute and cuddly...
He makes me swoon...


----------



## Mew

James says thank you. 
I'm uploading another video I took of him waking up this morning and trying to figure out what to do. xD

EDIT: Uploaded.


----------



## rhausagi

Your baby sure is cute


----------



## Mew

Thank you.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

James is very cute


----------



## cylaura

He is just so little and CUTE! Adorable, congrats again.


----------



## Mew

:3 Hehe, thanks everyone. I'll post updates to let you guys know how he's doing. I know how you all love pictures. x3


----------



## Alastrina

Yes, pictures! And videos  

He is such a cutie!


----------



## Mew

Well, right now he's asleep under the t-shirt I put in his cage. It seems like his favorite place to take a nap now. x3 Makes me smile.


----------



## mtnwmn

Mew said:


> He's been settling in alright.  He's still a bit jumpy (huffing up when you try to pick him up / go near him), but he's getting better. :3 I took a picture of him walking on my desk and he looks so cute. x3


This is honestly the cutest picture of a hedgehog I've ever seen. Just don't tell Shocktop. It'll damage her self-esteem.


----------



## Mew

Oh my goodness, I just gave him his very first bath. :3 Great bonding time. He just won't stop cuddling into my chest now. He's so precious. :')


----------



## amber.vroman

How did he handel the bath?


----------



## Mew

Pretty well.  




 made a vid.


----------



## amber.vroman

Too cute.


----------



## Mew

I was surprised he took it that well. He was pretty jumpy before the bath and now he's not as bad. He's actually laying his quills all the way down now instead of half way.


----------



## shetland

Well, I cannot help it. I have added James to my infamous hedgienapping list. Beware Ms. Mew, Michigan is just another state in terms of distance. But a valuable one because little James lives there!


----------



## Mew

xDD Oh geez. I better make sure I buy a solid cage with a lock next.


----------



## Bee

Ohh yes pictures !!! James is so cute and so teeny tiny its almost too much to handle !!!! Congrants and its great to know that he is warming up to you !


----------



## ThePliny

Little James is adorable. Definitely a cuteness overload! Congrats on your little guy.


----------



## Mew

Thanks guys. x3 Hopefully it won't be too long now that he'll stop balling up as much.


----------



## kimmypooh

James is really cute. Congratulations on bringing him home! I only have a week more to wait for my little guy, I will look for pics of James to tide me over.


----------

